# Swedish: Tips for learning



## Dalian

developed an interest in svenska lately.
Could anybody recommend some good websites for learning Swedish?
or post at this forum something on it ?
 thanks


----------



## jenpen

Hej!
I am a native Swedish speaker, now living in Australia.
I don't know about websites, but if you have a specific question I'd be happy to try to help you.
Lycka till! (=good luck)


----------



## basurero

God  kväll!

I don't know how much it will help you but here is an introductory website: http://web.hhs.se/isa/swedish/#howhelp


----------



## Dalian

tack jepen, if i'd have any question, i'd post it here, thanks you in advance.
and thank you basurero very much for the good website~


----------



## calzetin

Hi there everyone!

Im learning Swedish (it happens to be the most beautiful language you'll ever hear, believe me    ). My best friend is helping me with it (she happens to be the best and most pacient teacher at this side of the Milky Way), but Im so courious that I would love to know more about it. I've been surfing the net and I've found some interesting stuff, but maybe some of you can give me some good tip. Im interested on everything that may help me to learn something about this language, specially about it's pronunciation, but also grammar (Im weird, I love grammar).

Who wants to help me?

Thanks a lot!
Calzetin


----------



## Dalian

Hej Calzetin,

please see this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12000

and can you answer my question posted there?


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Mira esto, quizás te sirva:

http://www.cursodesueco.com.ar/

Chau.


----------



## Laudaveram

Does that exist? I'd like it extensive, I am well-aquainted with languages. Thanks!


----------



## la grive solitaire

Perhaps a place to start...

Swedish

http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/a/d/adr10/swedish.html
http://www.hhs.se/isa/swedish/
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Acropolis/1290/
http://www.filter.ac.uk/database/insightrecord.php?id=41 


http://www.omniglot.com/links/courses.htm


----------



## Linolio

Greetings from Panama!  I'm a native Spanish speaker and I'm trying to learn Swedish via English (my dream since I read "Nils Holgerson" when I was a child is going to Sweden someday).  Can anybody recommend any online resources?  I'm using some sites such as "Introduction to Swedish", the Lexingnet Dictionary and the Stockholm City newspaper. 

So far, I think "Svenska är svår!" Men, I like it a lot, specially how it sounds.

Tack så jätte mycket, Ha det så bra! 

(I still had to check my notes to check the spelling for that, )


----------



## robbie_SWE

Linolio said:
			
		

> Greetings from Panama! I'm a native Spanish speaker and I'm trying to learn Swedish via English (my dream since I read "Nils Holgerson" when I was a child is going to Sweden someday). Can anybody recommend any online resources? I'm using some sites such as "Introduction to Swedish", the Lexingnet Dictionary and the Stockholm City newspaper.
> 
> So far, I think "Svenska är svår!" Men, I like it a lot, specially how it sounds.
> 
> Tack så jättemycket, Ha det så bra!
> 
> (I still had to check my notes to check the spelling for that, )


 
Well, it always warms my heart when somebody is learning my language (sorry for the little correction  )!!! I would recommend that you try to buy books in Swedish if you have any possibility to do so. The best sites I can recommend are some online dictionaries that are quite good: 

http://www-lexikon.nada.kth.se/skolverket/sve-eng.shtml (it's pretty good, but it's not that advanced)

http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/ (a much more explicit dictionary, but it's only in Swedish)

Have you tried reading Expressen.se or Aftonbladet.se?? It's not the best Swedish in the world, but it teaches you contemporary Swedish without it being so hard. 

Lycka till med allt! 

  robbie


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

at "gutenberg.org" and "onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu" you can find some books and texts in Swedish.
if you or your friends will ever come to Sweden, the best book shop is Akademibokhandeln, whatever book you need you will find there


----------



## robbie_SWE

ekhlewagastiR said:
			
		

> at "gutenberg.org" and "onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu" you can find some books and texts in Swedish.
> if you or your friends will ever come to Sweden, the best book shop is Akademibokhandeln, whatever book you need you will find there


 
Or Bokia, who have a wonderful variety of books.


----------



## Linolio

Tack tack! This is great information you have provided, gracias!  If you ever need help with Spanish, let me know!


----------

